# Unitas 6431/6445 - Alike As Two Peas In A Pod? No!



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have two TCDD watches in the name Golana. Outwardly they appear to be identical and both have a Unitas 6431/6445 movement.










One is 15 jewel, the other 17 jewel - obvious where the extra jewels fit in.

Does anybody know why/when the design changed ?

TIA

Julian (L)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi JulianÂ

Not to sure Im afraid, but I did find this it may help, good luck

http://www.cousinsuk.com/PDF/categories/1966_Unitas%206431.pdf

Martin


----------

